# It is H. petersii...



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone disagrees please tell me why and give some input on what you think they are, so far H. petersii is what they have been identified as.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 30, 2007)

See all the granulation on the head? This is one of the key things that makes me think this is H. petersii. Also, scorpion is completely black including the telson. H. spinifer has not been ruled out completely yet either, but they usually have a reddish or yellow telson depending on the age of the scorpion. H. laoticus from what i hear is a smaller scorpion, these are very large 5"-6" +, so that kinda rules them out also. 
-Nate


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 31, 2007)

It looks like H. longimanus, I see no granulation on the carapace.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Lokal. But then again it's so hard to Id these het. species.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 31, 2007)

There is some slight granulation on the carapace, its hard to see it in those pics, you can kinda see some in the first pic. H. longimanus i believe has an orange or reddish telson. From what i hear theres only 3 species that have a black telson (spinifer, petersii, laoticus). 
Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know allot about IDing these but from what I've read, I think you're right.  I've got what's been ID'd as H. laoticus.  It has what looks like a thin powder coat on the carapace with no granulation, doesn't reflect light well at all.  But yours has a shiny carapace and I see a little granulation there.  I had 5 adult H. laoticus and they were all just short of only 4 inches.  I also have a male and female that were sold to me as H. longimanus, but some have wondered if they are H. spinifer.  I think the chela on yours are too bulky for spinifer or longimanus.  Here's the male.  The female has even thinner chela.  Sorry, no "for sures" there again but, better than nothing?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 31, 2007)

Yours definately looks different than mine. Very nice looking scorp! BTW, have you noticed any differences in defensiveness between the male and females?


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah they are pretty cool.  I like the one you have there.  It has some pretty serious looking choppers on it and I didn't know H. petersii, if that's what it is, got that big.  I think I'm going to keep an eye out for a couple of those.  Anyway, the female seems a little more defensive and pinchy acting than the male.  I think she's gravid but only time will tell.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 31, 2007)

I am almost positive i have a male and female because they locked claws and did the little "dance", i positively ID the male which is out of the burrow all the time but the one i am almost certain is female is always in the burrow hiding and stings and pinches like crazy. I always figured big scorpions like these just mostly pinched (which the male does) but man this female will sting at anything and is very skittish. Anyways, if i do successfully breed them ill let you know.
-Nate


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2007)

That'd be nice if you got some babies from that sp.  Where did you find them?  Allot of the Pandinus and Heterometrus sp are inexpensive in the stores.  I feel like these big scorps are taken for granted.  What if supply was cut off?  Yeah, let me know if you get babies and I'll do the same.  I found a pic of the male with an attitude, ha.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice! I get that stance a lot from these guys, they dont mess around! I found them at a local pet store for 25.00 a piece, which is a lot, but i never seen an "asian forest scorpion" with a black telson that looked like these do. And they were so big, they dwarfed the emperors that were in the cage with them. At first i treated them like emperors but i quickly learned they demand a little more respect, i almost got stung a couple of times during cage transfer. But yea, ill definately keep you informed if i get some babies! How long does it take with most of this species until they pop? Im more experienced in dealing with bark scorpions and other easy desert species than these guys, but its a quick learning curve. Anyways, happy new years!
-Nate


----------



## Cyris69 (Jan 1, 2008)

A long time 
For emperors gestation is anywhere from 9-18 months. Since Pandinus and Heterometrus (not all species) seem so similar to me that i'd assume it would be pretty close. Then again I could be completely off.


----------



## jeroenkooijman (Jan 1, 2008)

Cyris69 said:


> A long time
> For emperors gestation is anywhere from 9-18 months. Since Pandinus and Heterometrus (not all species) seem so similar to me that i'd assume it would be pretty close. Then again I could be completely off.


Nope you're completly right, it takes around 9 months of gestation or longer when conditions are not right.


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 1, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> I don't know allot about IDing these but from what I've read, I think you're right.  I've got what's been ID'd as H. laoticus.  It has what looks like a thin powder coat on the carapace with no granulation, doesn't reflect light well at all.  But yours has a shiny carapace and I see a little granulation there.  I had 5 adult H. laoticus and they were all just short of only 4 inches.  I also have a male and female that were sold to me as H. longimanus, but some have wondered if they are H. spinifer.  I think the chela on yours are too bulky for spinifer or longimanus.  Here's the male.  The female has even thinner chela.  Sorry, no "for sures" there again but, better than nothing?


Hey bro,

What you posted is 100% not laoticus.  They have no granulation on the crapace at all.... Completely smoothe.  That looks spiniferish.

What the poster has is about 95% pertersii.    The only chance of it being logimanus is if it is female, but I don't think so.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't write my post real clear and on top of that, you read it as wrong as you possibly could.  I've got H. laoticus but I posted a pic of what was sold to me as H. longimanus that I mentioned at the end of my post.  I said that the thread starters scorp is prob H. petersii because the chela look too bulky to be spinifer or longimanus.  I could have written it better.  Sometimes I don't write down what I'm thinking very well.  Go back and read it again and you might see it differently then.  I posted that pic of my H. longimanus (or spinifer) to point out that the scorpion at the beginning of the thread is not longimanus or spinifer.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 1, 2008)

After seeing a little communication confusion here, I thought it might clear things up a bit if I posted a pic of my H. laoticus.  I took the pic and after looking at it, ..maybe gravid?


----------

